# The Decision and Initial Setup



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

First learn about this saw so went looking for more information ended up down loading the manual and appreciate how well it's written. Hope you keep us informed how well saw performs.

https://content.jettools.com/assets/manuals/714401_man_EN.pdf

Thanks for sharing your set up and best of luck with new saw.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks for the review. Looks like you've made a sound choice…I also felt the Jet seemed a bit more beefier. I like that it can fit a 1" blade too. Enjoy and look forward to an update.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a Jet 3 hp cabinet saw; bought it about 30 years ago and it still runs like new. I have never really heard much negative press about Jet tools in general. That is why I place them in the same quality category as Powermatic. Delta used to be great, but not so much anymore.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

There's another consideration with larger size in a BS: with the larger diameter wheels (17" or 18" vs. 14") the blade is not stressed so much, which allows a wider blade that can be tensioned more, and is therefore better for resawing.


----------



## Perrison (Jul 27, 2012)

> There s another consideration with larger size in a BS: with the larger diameter wheels (17" or 18" vs. 14") the blade is not stressed so much, which allows a wider blade that can be tensioned more, and is therefore better for resawing.
> 
> - runswithscissors


Interesting point! Trust me, I wanted the extra 3 inches of capacity. With that comes with a bigger footprint, more expensive blades, and more gloating! I can always upgrade again if needed.


----------



## Perrison (Jul 27, 2012)

> Thanks for the review. Looks like you ve made a sound choice…I also felt the Jet seemed a bit more beefier. I like that it can fit a 1" blade too. Enjoy and look forward to an update.
> 
> - JRsgarage


The Rikon also had 2 speeds, one was for metal. However of I put the JETon a VFD , I could slow the speed and cut metal if I wanted to.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

Excellent initial review, be sure to update it when you have more time using the saw, there are not a lot of reviews of this fairly new saw on the internet.

BTW you can use a VFD to control speed on a single phase motor.


----------



## curliejones (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting this; this is exactly the decision matrix many of us face. Merry Christmas to you, Jerome, indeed! Keep us posted.


----------



## OldMan66 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey Jerome congrats on the 14SFX. I am in the market for a new Band Saw and this unit is near the top of the list. The Grizzly G0513X2B is also right there too. Wondering if you have had a chance to resaw with this unit yet.
Any observations you ready to share?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

GRATZ Jerome last picture look like a papa bear baby bear LOL :<))


----------



## Perrison (Jul 27, 2012)

> There s another consideration with larger size in a BS: with the larger diameter wheels (17" or 18" vs. 14") the blade is not stressed so much, which allows a wider blade that can be tensioned more, and is therefore better for resawing.
> 
> - runswithscissors


I am now beginning to realize what you wrote! I am satisfied with my purchase, however, the 17" would have also been a great choice. My saw has good enough power but you cant ignore the bigger saw have the room for a bigger blade to do the work. I dont plan on resawing to the height capacity of the saw, yet.


----------



## lui_b (Mar 27, 2019)

I just purchased the same jet bandsaw from my local woodcraft and I have it for almost a month now. This is my first bandsaw and I can not compare it to others. It took me about a day and half to assemble it and needed help since it weighed about 350 pounds.

I installed a 3/4 blade for re-sawing through the course of 2 weeks and it began to make an awful noise. I immediately stopped the bandsaw and I noticed that the v-belt on the bottom pulley had inverted and were off the tracks.

I re-installed the v-belt, but by just hand turning the wheel it twists and same result. I called Jet support to help diagnose and it seems that the pulleys are slightly out of alignment. I am hoping I can fix this myself since the closes Jet service center is over 2 hours away and I not have a vehicle to transport it there.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

This was a couple of years ago, but did you get it resolved? Once a belt rolls, it will roll again so needs to be replaced. Were the pulleys correctly aligned?

I ask as I am now in the decision process, Rikon, Laguna, or Jet as my old 10 inch Delta is even more inadequate then your old one! As the tools are so competitive, how the companies support them may be a deciding factor.



> I just purchased the same jet bandsaw from my local woodcraft and I have it for almost a month now. This is my first bandsaw and I can not compare it to others. It took me about a day and half to assemble it and needed help since it weighed about 350 pounds.
> 
> I installed a 3/4 blade for re-sawing through the course of 2 weeks and it began to make an awful noise. I immediately stopped the bandsaw and I noticed that the v-belt on the bottom pulley had inverted and were off the tracks.
> 
> ...


----------



## jayoh (Feb 21, 2019)

The lower SFPM speed is not for metal; it's for resawing or use with thicker stock or a wider blade. The higher SFPM is for small blade widths and cutting thin stock. I notice that Alex Snodgrass from Carter guides has a new video on the JET. Not impressed with a single high-speed pulley, as many 14" bandsaws have a twin step pulley to access both speeds.

I'm seriously looking at the new Rikon 14" machine; 10-326.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

jayoh, I bought my buddy's 10-324 Rikon, which was a VERY low mileage beast with the plan of dedicating it to resaw, keeping my 14" Powermatic as the scroll unit, with a Carter Stabilizer.

The first thing I noticed was, the belt was running up against the housing. The next thing was, a lot of pulsing of the blade (running good 5/8" and 3/4"). The pulsing was bad enough I shut the unit down to address it and the rubbing belt problem.

Unlike my Powermatic, and I suspect the lesser expensive Jet, the lower wheel shaft is adjustable. That is the stuff of which love-hate relationships start. The love comes with being able to track the lower wheel, the hate with that you can spend a few days experimenting to get everything right.

Presuming the blades are welded well and not otherwise defective, you have four bolts and locking nuts to play with (north, south, east and west). You have to:

1) remove tension (flip the tension release lever);

2) back off all the guides;

3) loosen all the locking nuts;

4) loosen one of the four bolts to remove tension from the shaft (depending on what you are doing);

54) back off one bolt (again, depending on what you are doing) about 1/4 to 1/2 turn, keeping track of the how much you turned it;

6) turn the one directly opposite to tighten those two on the shaft;

7) tighten the first bolt you loosened to remove tension;

8) apply tension to the wheels again (flip the lever back to run position);

9) hand spin the wheels to see where the blade is tracking;

10) adjust the upper wheel to center the blade;

11) spin the blade some more and note where the lower blade is tracking;

12) go through ALL the bolt loosening, adjusting and tightening steps (left and right?) to center the blade on the lower tire; then,

13) spin the wheel to make sure the belt is tracking;

I think I want a Jet. Meanwhile, I guess I should write a review.


----------

